# Lug tires for a JD D-130



## Fred Mills (Nov 5, 2020)

Can I install lug tires on this tractor, for winter use ?
I only use the tractor for riding and pulling trailers. The deck has been removed.
Can I get simple grooved tires for the front end ?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The 100 Series JD's usually run 15x*6.00*-6 drive tires. I've read were a lot of guys will run 15x*5.00*-6 snowblower tires in the winter. 1" narrower on the the tire width won't even be noticed. The down side is blower tires are usually only 2-ply rated

https://www.amazon.com/MaxAuto-15x5...ld=1&keywords=15x5.00-6r&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-7


----------

